# Anyone try putting a motor in one of the newer "Schwinns"?



## Springer Tom (Apr 28, 2013)

I see they have heavy duty spokes and a springer......just wondering........


----------



## Sped Man (May 29, 2013)

People are putting those Chinese motors into everything. New and old. Nothing is sacred .


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, I love my old 56 Schwinn hornet W/ workman's  wheels


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 8, 2016)

Or this 1965 Schwinn Corvette


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd upgrade the wheelset to Worksman.  I had a friend bragging about the "thick spokes and the best bang for the buck" and a couple months later the cheap china hub went out and took him down too.  Just a heads up


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 8, 2016)

I would be scared to death of going more than 10 mph on any Chinese bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 8, 2016)

I've done around 60mph on Worksman.  My friend was doing about 20ish when his China build hubs went out


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Apr 8, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> Yeah, I love my old 56 Schwinn hornet W/ workman's  wheels
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 303312




Hi Schwinn Lover,

Can you post a close up on the front engine bracket assembly to the lower frame?

It looks like you used the clamp set up...


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2016)

I have put on an old mens seat since pictures.........................................


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey Vince,

Real Cool Bike!!!

Is the gas tank disguised as the tool pouch?

 I really like the saddle, who is this from?

Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 11, 2016)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hi Schwinn Lover,
> 
> Can you post a close up on the front engine bracket assembly to the lower frame?
> 
> It looks like you used the clamp set up...




yeah, I'll try ,, you can order these from  " MANIC MACHANIC "  in Florida  They are  billet Aluminum


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2016)

El Hefe Grande said:


> Hey Vince,
> 
> Real Cool Bike!!!
> 
> ...



Yup,thats the gas tank behind the seat.Dont remember where I got the seat.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Apr 11, 2016)

I put one on a stingray frame.  It was a tight fit.  I made an aluminum tank that mounted behind the seat on the sissy bar.  It would run really fast, but the motor didn't hold up long. It sucked a nut and washer from the carb butterfly into the engine....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2016)

friends don't let friends put Engines in New Schwinns.....They are scary enough without engines.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Apr 13, 2016)

EL HEFE GRANDE ,,, Here is the best I can do for the motor mount


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 13, 2016)

I would love to make my Rollfast (Tempest) a Whizzer if the frame will take it, and if I can do 60-65 and try to fit in with interstate traffic for 40-60 miles each way to see mom and others in my family (or CONCERTS)!

Since I have the Hondaline fairing ala for a CB 550 or similar and a Cycle Sound stereo fairing to go inside it, and I already have it set up with saddlebags and a custom rack I suppose it might not be too much of stretch if the bottom bracket holds (it's brazed with a crossbrace or I would have lost it after pushing it apart from the force of my own legs). The custom rack made of rebar and a washing machine panel is a great place to put a gas tank as well.

And by the way, the others can do EIGHTY in rural Idaho on the interstate. I have a Stanley motorcycle headlamp bezel as well and can use a lens and make it replaceable LED. I have all the lighting I need.

Shocks...I'll need some. The rack rebar is setup to be a stabilizer, by the way!

More wicked than a Trail 90!

Motor would take a while...

I got the forked stand long ago!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 14, 2016)

legally







Saving Tempest said:


> I would love to make my Rollfast (Tempest) a Whizzer if the frame will take it, and if I can do 60-65 and try to fit in with interstate traffic for 40-60 miles each way to see mom and others in my family (or CONCERTS)!
> 
> Since I have the Hondaline fairing ala for a CB 550 or similar and a Cycle Sound stereo fairing to go inside it, and I already have it set up with saddlebags and a custom rack I suppose it might not be too much of stretch if the bottom bracket holds (it's brazed with a crossbrace or I would have lost it after pushing it apart from the force of my own legs). The custom rack made of rebar and a washing machine panel is a great place to put a gas tank as well.
> 
> ...




I believe you cannot legally take a cycle under 150cc on ANY interstate. Highway, yes, but not a limited access roadway.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 14, 2016)

Those things have to be a blast to ride! Especially a Sting Ray!


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Apr 15, 2016)

Schwinn lover said:


> EL HEFE GRANDE ,,, Here is the best I can do for the motor mount




Hey Schwinn Lover,

Thanks for the image...I  have done business with Manic Mechanic. I purchased their rear hub Adapter and fitted it to an early Bendix hub.

I really wanted to see a close up of your front engine motor mount, and also the length (dimension) measured from where it attaches to the down tube to the "T" (where it bolts up to the engine studs).  The higher you mount the engine on the seat tube the more space you gain from the front of the engine to the down tube. I wanted to understand the distance between these two point.  An image with a micrometer would be cool!

I don't like my current double U-bolt set up. The motor mount from Manic Mechanic is a much cleaner set up.

I have the Grubee  2015 EPA Approved 2.7hp SkyHawk engine from www.motorizedbicycle.com

This engine has a 2 3/8"  front engine stud spacing which is wider than the earlier engines which are 1 1/2" - 2" stud spacing.

Manic Mechanic does not make a wider "T" for this new engine type,and they will not make any more "T"s until they sell out of their existing inventory

I need to come up with a solution or modification for a cleaner front engine mount system.

Jerry


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 15, 2016)

bricycle said:


> legally
> 
> I believe you cannot legally take a cycle under 150cc on ANY interstate. Highway, yes, but not a limited access roadway.




Will a 150cc+ engine fit? and I will research that.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's a pic of my friend Scotto's 212cc predator motor squeezed into a Felt frame.


----------



## harpon (May 12, 2016)

I was going to do this project a few years back- a Schwinn Travelller-

I found the clearances really tight but nothing that couldn't be overcome- but the top tube tank is TOTALLY in the way of pedaling on a diamond frame-  I like to get a MB up to speed and kill the motor and coast to each stop. The 27" wheels will roll a half mile.


this picture has a Paint program crude drawing of where I'd hang a 1 liter plastic tank.  The long poo poo pipe is not a good idea on a diamond frame either, but a quieter pipe, I had it on my 66 build for awhile then.-  Finally put that 50cc motor on a huffy cruiser with 700 C wheels.  Still rides much like a road bike with the seat up near normal cycling position, and the 50 cc's are a little bit quieter than the 66cc..


----------



## harpon (May 12, 2016)

Here's the 66cc on a Micargi cruiser


----------

